# Clipping baby wings



## jheafey (Jun 10, 2013)

My 6 week old chicks are super flyers! I am comfortable clipping wings on all my hens but I didn't know what age I can clip the babies. They are really good at it and fly into my garden and over the run fence! Any advice at what age I can clip them?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would assume that once the flight feathers are grown in you could clip them. But just so you realize 1) clipping wings needs to be done with every molt 2) clipping the wings is not going to stop them from jumping the fence. Chicken can still jump and flap up over a fence without flight wings. The best thing to do is raise the fence height and put a netting over the top.


----------



## jheafey (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks.... I knew I need to clip them every moot. But it seems to be a deterrent to jumping fences. I can't afford to redo everything in my yard so this is a starting point.


----------

